# Japan



## Shiatsu (Jun 7, 2004)

Has anybody ever lived and trained there.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 7, 2004)

Yes we have a few here who have and they have posted in the judo section before


----------



## jeffbeish (Jun 7, 2004)

Shiatsu said:
			
		

> Has anybody ever lived and trained there.



Yes, it has been a long time since I lived and trained there and visited a couple years ago, but what do you want to know?


----------



## Shiatsu (Jun 8, 2004)

Where some of the best places to train around Tokyo are.  Are they open to americans?  I will be moving to Yokota AFB in November.


----------



## jeffbeish (Jun 8, 2004)

Shiatsu said:
			
		

> Where some of the best places to train around Tokyo are.  Are they open to americans?  I will be moving to Yokota AFB in November.



Wow, Yokota AB!  The last time I was there was in 1962 for the 5th Air Force Championships.  Long time ago.  However, my son was stationed at Atsugi NAF just a few kilometers rom Yokota AB and practiced at a dojo near his base.  I am sure there will be some Judo near where you will be.  Of course, the Kodokan is down town Tokyo and Judo is practiced there for sure.  I am sure Americans can find a Judo dojo just about anywhere in the area.


----------

